

SARLOC: Mountain Rescue app to help locate hill walkers in trouble (2012) - bazzargh
http://www.go4awalk.com/the-bunkhouse/walking-news-and-discussions/walking-news-and-discussions.php?news=710222

======
bazzargh
The article is a bit misleading as it's clearly not an app but a website, but
it's an interesting application nonetheless, and has apparently been used with
success. Noticed it today in a report of a mountain rescue on Ben Lomond.

